# my pirayas tail got bitten off



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

bad news, one of my piraya got eaten last night 
the other two attacked what i guess was the weakling of the group ( he had cloudy eye when i got him) they ate his dorsal fin completely off and i dunno what to do with him., hes still alive, but just floating. i think i may have to put him down.

should i set up a hospital tank for him just incase?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry doode


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

well i set up a hospital tank, he s still kicking, but it doesnt look good


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

sorry to hear







Hopefully he will pull through. Try some melafix i though my brandtii wasnt gonna make it after an infection and he is healing up great now, the melafix worked great


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

sorry to hear that, bro. if he's loating, it looks bad to me, but there's no harm in trying to save him by putting him in a hospital tank. good luck...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try adding 3 table spoons of salt (predissolved) per gallon for the hospital tank. If there is a little tail left it will regrow unless it's al the way to the meat.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats too much salt to put in all at once. You should always bring the salt levels up slowly. Plus an injury doesen't require that much salt. 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons.
good luck!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

sorry about your loss.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

well i went to petco to get some aquarium salt, but by the time i got back, he was dead.







poor little bugger.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear. I have lost alot of lil piraya's i know how you feel. They are very cannabalistic at that size. I found feeding 2-3 small meals a day kept things quiet. They are frequent eaters at that size.
Sorry again.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

tahnks man. when i recieved him, he already had nips on him. and i think he had cloudy eye too, and the other p's sensed his weekness.only thing im worried about now, is that i have two of them in a tank together and i know two is a bad number


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that sucks, sorry for your loss







i just had a red get murdered a few days ago


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The cloudy eye could have came from shipping. It is not uncommon to have em eat each other at this size. They are more prone to do so at small sizes. I lost 6 of em from cannabalism a year and a half ago. 600 bux in my p's bellies


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

that hella sucks,sorry bout the loss


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

that sucks sorry bro


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn thats not a cheap loss either


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

sorry to hear


----------

